# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  تست شیر پوینت

## davoodipoor

با سلام به همه دوستان.
من در چند روز آینده یک آزمون دارم که یکی از موارد آن شیرپوینته. برای همین دنبال یک سری تست در رابطه با شیرپوینت می گردم. اگر کسی نمونه ای داره ممنون میشم به من کمک کنه.

----------


## vof.ir

با سلام
http://www.examcollection.com/

----------


## davoodipoor

سلام. ممنون از جوابتون. ولی اگه امکان داره تست هایی به زبان فارسی به من معرفی کنید.

----------


## amin1softco

http://school-pouyan.persiangig.com/document/s%20p.pdf

----------

